# Anyone have some trainer suggestions for Central NY?



## Zim (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey everyone! Ziggy and i are doing pretty good (still having issues with the cold) but now that I've taught her about all that i can, we've still been having issues with the fear aggression. (Although it has gotten much better, i still want to get her to a good trainer.) We can now go for our walks and she ignores pretty much everyone if we cross to the other side of the road or stop and watch them for a few minuets so she realizes they don't care about her. 


But does anyone have a few trainer suggestions, for between Ithaca and Syracuse..? Her only issue is with strangers, i've yet to see her be afraid of anything else. She is very gentle (but excited) over all other animals, she adores kids and tries curling up into their laps, she listens well, and has great focus compared to what i thought she would have. She's never been afraid of loud noises, or weird things, tries playing with umbrellas, wants to sniff everything. (Although i've sense learned how to get her to happily become best-friends-forever with anyone willing to take an hour to go on a walk with me, her, them and Appa. Very happy about that!)

So far the worst she does is bark and lunge if they get overly close, but she chills out if i have her in a down-stay. She never raises her fur, and she's always been bluffing; which is why i really need to get her to someone more experienced than i am before she trys something without bluffing. She is showing major improvement in the three months i've had her, but now i've kinda crossed into things i don't know how to go about modifying and i don't want to do things wrong.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My version of "find a trainer is here":

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

Those guys can help you find competent qualified help local to you. 

My dog also had uh ... "people issues" I helped him get over it by walking him and keeping people out of his face. No unnecessary "forced" introductions, I kept people out of his face, stepped in front of him turned and said "stay" and explained to people why they could not pet him if asked. He "understood" that I had his back. 

Us it was "move alone dog, nothing to see here" details are here, "Who Pets ...." not really a "rehab" plan as such bit it made sense to me and worked out fine. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Take note of the "Boxer link Fearful, etc" you can start that now. Sometimes "less" is more. 

Ask questions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Proformance K9 in Marion Ny

Rcadogsports in Endicott ny


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Proformance K9 is outstanding!


----------



## Zim (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the suggestions!  I am definitely going to check in on Proformance K9, and if that doesn't work out, what's your opinion of boarding with Jeff Gellman to train..? I definitely like how he trains, but driving 10 hours every week would be a little bit much.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

IMHO, Debbie and Jody are really outstanding. Debbie is one of the best in the world, literally. I do not know Jeff Gellman, but I do know Debbie and Jody. If I was anywhere near them I'd be training there. I have travelled from Va to NY to train with them. I will be doing that again with my young dog this spring.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Debbie and Jody at Proformance are top notch. There is nobody out there there that can train like Deb. As Jim said, Deb is literally one of the best in the world and has proven so over and over.

Jim - you are coming to NY?! Hope to meet you while you are there!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Zim said:


> Thank you guys so much for the suggestions!  I am definitely going to check in on Proformance K9, and if that doesn't work out, what's your opinion of boarding with Jeff Gellman to train..? I definitely like how he trains, but driving 10 hours every week would be a little bit much.


Jeff Gellman?? 

I'm sure some on here cringed and thought "uh oh" here comes Chip! Proformance K9 got several recommendations so I felt no need for my 2 cents.

But since you did ask here you go:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html

https://www.youtube.com/user/SolidK9Training/featured

Aggressive Dog rehab and family pet guy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

BTW...Proformance does board and train and can handle aggression as well.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Debbie and Jody at Proformance are top notch. There is nobody out there there that can train like Deb. As Jim said, Deb is literally one of the best in the world and has proven so over and over.
> 
> Jim - you are coming to NY?! Hope to meet you while you are there!


Yes, I hope in June or sooner. I need to get my tail in gear and start doing some formal OB with Francesca. I'd love to come up and do the BH in June. I also just want to come up and train in the spring. Some independent third party critiques would be awesome. 

It would be great to meet you there.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Check out Dream Come True K9 on youtube. His board and train facility is in Manhattan NY. I don't know how far or close is that to you.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you contact SOTC-Syracuse obedience training club-I'm sure they could refer you to someone-there are a lot of knowledgeable people in that club


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Slamdunc said:


> Yes, I hope in June or sooner. I need to get my tail in gear and start doing some formal OB with Francesca. I'd love to come up and do the BH in June. I also just want to come up and train in the spring. Some independent third party critiques would be awesome.
> 
> It would be great to meet you there.


If there is training, I'll be there.  Definitely let me know when you'll be up!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I start with proformance k9 next week. Definitely impressed with them. Talked to a few trainers in the area. When I told them what my intentions were, they all pointed to proformance


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

cloudpump said:


> I start with proformance k9 next week. Definitely impressed with them. Talked to a few trainers in the area. When I told them what my intentions were, they all pointed to proformance


A great choice. You are in excellent hands! You are very fortunate to be able to train with Debbie and Jody. I certainly hope that you realize that you are training with the best OB trainers in the country, if not the world. This is not something that I say lightly. Best of luck with your dog. Tell them K-9 Boomer said "hello."


----------



## Zim (Nov 12, 2015)

Just wanted to post a really quick update!

I am definitely planning on going with Proformance k9, and home some new insight on Ziggies people-problem. She 'attacks' the snow shovel with the same behavior and gusto, and when she gets to it she starts playing. So we decided to have to her her sit calmly and have some people she didn't know (relatives) walk past. She wasn't too sure, but didn't bark, growl, whine, jump or anything else. Just watched, and by the end she started to look at them then look to me to see if she was getting a treat. 


Still going to contact the trainers and get her to them; but i am very relived. (But she is still not going to be saying hello to anyone anytime soon, unless its a trainer or someone willing to go on our pack walk with us!) So hopefully it's more of a bluff-slash over excited thing, and not a bluff-slash fear-aggression thing! Once i get her up to a trainer, we'll have a better understanding of it. 

(Needless to say, i am just happy about her being calm and excited to see a tall man with a beard and a hat walking past a few feet in front of her and her being more excited about a piece of dehydrated ham then to jump after him! A much shorter road then i was expecting.)


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Zim said:


> Just wanted to post a really quick update!
> 
> I am definitely planning on going with Proformance k9, and home some new insight on Ziggies people-problem. She 'attacks' the snow shovel with the same behavior and gusto, and when she gets to it she starts playing. So we decided to have to her her sit calmly and have some people she didn't know (relatives) walk past. She wasn't too sure, but didn't bark, growl, whine, jump or anything else. Just watched, and by the end she started to look at them then look to me to see if she was getting a treat.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your dog. If anyone can help, it would be Deb and Jody.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Rebecca Letson is great too. She is closer to Binghamton though. SOTC is a good source. I have been to Collective K9 dog training, in Syracuse, they are good. Proformance K9 is good. Some options for others that may read this thread.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rebecca is good -you don't always have to train with the best-lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Proformance K9 in Marion Ny
> 
> _*Rcadogsports in Endicott ny*_





dawnandjr said:


> Rebecca Letson is great too. She is closer to Binghamton though.



So the OP can easily find Rebecca....

RCAdogsports IS Rebecca. (Rebecca's Canine Academy) And yes, she is very good. I used to train with her.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Went tonight to proformance k9. Wow, my half hour session quickly turned into an hour. D'jango did great. I learned how to train platz, sit, crate games, and teach him his name. I'm sure they love every puppy, but Jody had great things to say about D'jango. So hopefully I don't screw this up...


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That is awesome! Jody is really great, super knowledgeable and an awesome trainer and breeder. I do not make recommendations often or lightly, but I highly recommend her. I'd love to hear about your progress, keep us posted.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll start my own thread. Sorry for hijacking to the op


----------

